
Nerds 2.0.1: Len and Sandy talk about founding Cisco, VCs, being indentured, and getting pushed out - gyro_robo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2534997893350167670&q=nerds+2.0.1#49m27s
======
gyro_robo
A number of lessons here. One, VCs are sharks -- don't let them make you vest
what you already own. Two, they are also _your_ sharks, so don't sell off all
your shares just because you can't stand them.

Len and Sandy owned 30% of Cisco and sold when the company was worth around
_one_ billion. Today, Google reports CSCO Mkt Cap: 161.15B.

As my brother said, you've got to have a really sucky outlook to have $100
million and be bitter about it!

